# New posts button broken



## domtyler (12 Dec 2007)

Get this message:

This forum requires that you wait 5 seconds between searches. Please try again in 3242 seconds.


----------



## Shaun (12 Dec 2007)

... I'll look into it.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## domtyler (12 Dec 2007)

Well I waited for 3,242 seconds and then it seems to be working as normal now.

Thanks Shaun


----------



## magnatom (12 Dec 2007)

Some of my posts also have appeared in the wrong order (see commuting section - Yikes x3). Was there a glitch in the site clock today at about 12noon?


----------



## Shaun (12 Dec 2007)

No, but the server went a bit bonkers early hours of this morning and needed rebooting. Maybe it's a hangover from the forced reboot, who knows. 

Spot any additional wierdness, let me know.


----------



## magnatom (12 Dec 2007)

The Nicole Cooke thread in cafe also looks like it had some time warping at the start of the thread. I suspect there may be others....


----------



## domtyler (12 Dec 2007)

According to the calendar tool Magnatom, you died five years ago!


----------



## Arch (12 Dec 2007)

domtyler said:


> Well I waited for 3,242 seconds and then it seems to be working as normal now.
> 
> Thanks Shaun




Exactly 3,242 seconds? That's pretty good, to keep that accurate a count...


----------

